
Weirdest Programming Languages – Codesmith Development - axiomdata316
https://codesmithdev.com/6-weirdest-programming-languages/
======
Kuraj
Come on, no INTERCAL?

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/INTERCAL](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/INTERCAL)

